# I'm a US citizen my Husband is British and we want to move back to the US



## natiepb (Jan 8, 2011)

Hiya,

I am sure there are loads of questions out there that are very similar to mine but like those who ask find it difficult to find the right answer.
I am a US citizen living in the UK with my husband who is British and our two kids, going on two years. (our two kids one has dual citizen and the other is on VISA to stay in the UK, both have US passports)I have recently taken my ILR test to apply for SET(M) settlement but we are seriously thinking/definetly moving back to Texas where my family lives. We got married in the states in 2004 and he had filed all necessary forms with the help of Immigrations lawyers to get his Residence but since we moved after the 12 months he lost it. Our intentions were to stay in the UK but things didn't go to plan so we want to move back but not sure when. Our thing is since we paid for our paperwork to be done properly we are a bit skitish on doing our own paperwork as they do not do refunds and it is a quite a lot of money to lose for silly mistakes. 
My questions are what is the most appropriate forms for my husband to fill out and is there any solicitors here in the UK that can help with the filing and what are the fees??

Can anyone please help me out and point us in the right direction, it would be most appreciated?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll let someone with the right experience advise you on the forms, but if you're looking for an immigration attorney to help you, check with any of the many US expat groups in the UK. Most of them have at least one or two immigration attorneys as members and/or advertisers in their bulletin.

Any one of the FAWCO clubs should be able to help you: England - Region 1
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First question - will you be able to sponsor your husband? Going by some of your other posts I assume you filed US tax returns.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Embassy of the United States London, UK - Immigrant Visas

and google the phrase "DCF in London"


----------



## AubreyBullock (Sep 17, 2012)

*I'm doing the exact same thing!*



natiepb said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I am sure there are loads of questions out there that are very similar to mine but like those who ask find it difficult to find the right answer.
> I am a US citizen living in the UK with my husband who is British and our two kids, going on two years. (our two kids one has dual citizen and the other is on VISA to stay in the UK, both have US passports)I have recently taken my ILR test to apply for SET(M) settlement but we are seriously thinking/definetly moving back to Texas where my family lives. We got married in the states in 2004 and he had filed all necessary forms with the help of Immigrations lawyers to get his Residence but since we moved after the 12 months he lost it. Our intentions were to stay in the UK but things didn't go to plan so we want to move back but not sure when. Our thing is since we paid for our paperwork to be done properly we are a bit skitish on doing our own paperwork as they do not do refunds and it is a quite a lot of money to lose for silly mistakes.
> ...


Hey! I'm from San Antonio, TX as well. I moved to the UK after my husband proposed to me when he was visiting me in Texas. I got a fiance Visa... moved to the UK to be with him in Scotland, we just got married and We should be getting our Marriage Visa in so I can start working. I don't want to stay here tho. I feel we made a mistake and he should have come to the states to get married and stay there. So we are planning on staying here a year or two and then moving back. Have you started the process yet? How is it going? I'm doing tons of research this week and hopefully this is something we can accomplish. Let me know how it's going for you. You should look me up on Facebook: Aubrey Anne Bullock. That's the best way to contact me. Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Presume that you will be sponsoring your husband to move to the US.

If so, start here for information as to how to bring spouse to the US:

USCIS - Spouse

Either you sponsor him on your own or if you don't have sufficent fund/assets you can find a co-sponsor.

One of the things to bear in mind is that you will need to purchase health insurance, since presumably you will not have jobs to go to straight away.


----------

